# Frontline / HeartGard?



## willag (May 25, 2008)

I recently had a 10 year old GSD die from cancer. I just ran across an article from a few years ago about spot on flea killers: http://www.apnm.org/publications/resources/fleachemfin.pdf . I gave my dog Frontline Plus and HeartGard every month of his life. I dont know that this had anything to do with the cancer but the report was disturbing.

I am getting a new pup next weekend. For my new pup, I have looked into holistic alternatives for Frontline and HeartGard but I am not sure these would work and I dont want him to get lyme disease or heartworms. The other products definitely worked as far as controlling these problems but... I have seen some holistic spray that you spray on your dog that is supposed to control fleas and ticks, they say that it smells like peppermint sticks. I wouldnt think my pup would like to go through life smelling like a peppermint stick.

Any guidance for me would be appreciated.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This year the ticks are really bad at my place (3 acres, mowed but surrounded by woods and marsh). After pulling over a dozen ticks off the dogs I gave up the natural stuff and ordered a bottle of Frontline spray.

I DO NOT FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS!! They say to basically soak the dog in the stuff.

For my Shepherd I use 2 pumps of the spray bottle at the top of his shoulders, one in the middle of his back and two more at the base of his tail.

For my Cocker and my Corgi mix, they both got one spray at the head and one at the tail. The Cocker was the one with the most ticks.

My Chinese Crested got 1/2 a pump in the two locations.

That was over two weeks ago and I've only seen ONE tick so far - and that was was while we were outside - just starting to crawl up Tazer's leg. Otherwise - none.

When I find another tick on someone I will re-apply the spray in the same dosage.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Both Flea and Heartworm prevention are a tough call for me. 
When I first got Dante I was going to use only natural flea repellents but then he got his first hot spot. It seems that for him a flea bite is worse than Chicken Pox was for me when I had it at 30. So I use Advantage on him from June-Sept and then stop for the winter. So far so good, no ticks on myself or him since I came to the part of Oregon (NW) - But we don't spend a lot of time in the mountains.

My part of Oregon has a low instance of Heartworm so he's only treated July-Sept for heartworm and each year I talk myself in and out of that one. One hand I hate putting a chemical in him, other hand I'd never forgive myself if he was one of the few HW cases!!

Do all the research you can on your area's load of Heartworms and Lyme disease - talk to your breeder and your vet. 

Good luck with your new pup!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I wasn't aware of the toxicity of Fipronil (the active ingredient in Frontline). In doing some research on this subject you brought us I found this:

http://www.cedarcidestore.citymax.com/catalog/item/3580888/3194699.htm

Looks quite promising. I'll order some and let folks know what I think.


----------



## willag (May 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I will talk to the breeder and see what they recommend. My vet recommended Frontline and HeartGard for my last dog. The holistic sprays sound good but they all seem to have either cedar or peppermint oil or a combo and have a strong smell. It would be nice is there was an unscented version. As Barb E. mentioned, I am not confident of their claims and hesitate to take the risk. I really want to do the right thing, whatever that is. Its really a double edged sword.

Here is the site that sells TripleSure that I was referring to earlier.

http://www.natural-wonder-pets.com/natural-flea-control.html


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You know, I've been sitting here thinking about this since I posted and I bet our pets are like us. I know if there is a tick or a flea and 10 people all standing together that the tick or flea would leap on me over those other 9 people.
I know someone that uses a natural flea repellent and has great success with it (It's Neem based so her dog smells like my tack room did). I wonder if something about her dog just makes him less appetizing than Dante.


----------

